# Genesis 14:1-20 and Righteousness



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 24, 2008)

I have been assigned the topic "King Jesus' Kingdom Consists in Righteousness" with the text of Genesis 14:1-20. I'm expected to give a 3-5 minute elaboration on the topic. My first inclination upon reading the text was . After consulting with someone more learned than me, I have a better understanding of the correlation between topic and passage now.

So here's the question/point of my post: Can any of you make the connection without further prompting?


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 24, 2008)

No not really and I do not want to risk a guess and reveal my stupidity


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 26, 2008)

<bump>

Anyone else care to expound the passage within the context of the topic?


----------



## Matthew1034 (Jan 3, 2009)

What I see from glancing at the text is a chain of events that demonstrate God's righteousness:

1) A bunch of kings are mentioned in various wars
2) The result of one of these wars is a plundering of Sodom and Gomorrah during which Lot was kidnapped
3) Abram went forth with his men to rescue his nephew
4) The Lord blessed his efforts and he returned with his possessions and people
5) Abram meets with Melchizedek and the king of Sodom in the King's Valley
6) Melchizedek blesses Abram and then blesses God for giving Abram the victory

And what I see in this chain of events is God's sovereignty over the wills of kings for the furtherance of His will. The wars brought suffering upon Abram, including the loss of a family member (or members,) who God then raised up and enabled him and 318 men to reclaim what they lost. 319 men vs. 5 victorious kings and their armies.

Abram wasn't even a mighty king or a war lord, he lived by a bunch of oak trees. Since Jesus is the king of the rulers of the earth, and since Jesus is God and perfect and rightoues and just and the justifier, all of the decisions made by earthly princes and kings are a part of His ultimately righteous plan. Jesus' Kingdom _dwells _in righetousness. Jesus, in His righteousness as Judge and Lord, delivered five kings into Abram's hands.

Its as if God demonstrated his righteousness through the exaltation of lowly, oak-grazing Abraham after these kings were haughty with pride of victory. Looking at the list of the kingdoms involved (over the years there in v.s 1-9) I see a few of future Israel's great enemies - Amalekites, Amorites... The key verse is 20.


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 3, 2009)

I read this passage last night, as part of reading through the Bible in the new year. Thanks to Matthew for the explanation.


----------

